# Codice materno e paterno



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

SINTETIZZANDO...
Con codici educativi familiari si intendono le modalità educative che si mettono in atto nel crescere i propri figli. Sono i diversi atteggiamenti, stili, comportamenti e parole che si attivano nella quotidianità familiare.
TALI CODICI POI SI RISCONTRANO ANCHE NELLA SOCIETÀ

I codici educativi sono di tipo materno e paterno. Questo non significa che appartengano necessariamente alla madre/donna e al padre/uomo. Possono esserci uomini padri che hanno come caratteristica prevalente un codice educativo materno e viceversa.

*Il codice educativo materno si declina in queste modalità:*
• Fusione
• Contenimento
• Accoglienza
• Accudimento
• Dolcezza
• Accondiscendenza
• Gratificazione

*Il codice educativo paterno si può definire in questi termini: *
• Separazione dalla fusionalità materna
• Introduzione di limiti e regole
• Spinta a uscire fuori e al fare
• Conquista di sé
• Presa di responsabilità
• Inserimento nel mondo sociale


_“Il codice educativo materno è la risposta ai bisogni di accoglienza, accudimento, cure prossimali, relazione affettiva continua e fisica del nascituro e del bambino nei primi 3 anni di vita”_
*Il codice paterno risponde al bisogno di definire se stesso nel mondo, tipico del bambino più grande e del ragazzo*
Il codice educativo paterno è invece la risposta al bisogno, anch’esso istintivo, del bambino di uscire fuori dall’abbraccio materno, di staccarsi dal seno per camminare, esplorare, conoscere il mondo ed entrare in relazione con gli altri pari.



> _“Questo bisogno di uscire, esplorare, esprimere il proprio potenziale e diventare se stessi, per il bene comune, è essenziale nel bambino tanto quanto il bisogno di cura e accudimento per il neonato”_


Per questo motivo, il codice materno e paterno devono essere presenti entrambi e collaborare con complicità e complementarità.




*La società, l’inversione dei codici e il disagio genitoriale*
Purtroppo la società di oggi è schizofrenica nelle sue considerazioni e nelle “richieste” implicite che insinua nelle famiglie.



> _“La società odierna invita i genitori ad attivare un codice paterno nella madre che si prende cura del neonato e un codice materno nel padre che accompagna i figli più grandi nella vita”_


Questa considerazione crea grossi problemi sia dal punto di vista educativo e affettivo nella crescita dei figli, ma anche grandi difficoltà emotive negli stessi genitori.




*Il disagio della mamma*


Se la mamma è stata adeguatamente supportata nella sua gravidanza, ha vissuto un parto rispettoso e la possibilità di un’accoglienza dolce per il suo bambino, attiverà immediatamente tutti quegli istinti biologici di accudimento, cura, dedizione nei confronti del figlio. Il quale, biologicamente predisposto a una relazione viscerale e affettiva con la madre, la ricambierà completandola.

Trasmettere a una neomamma il messaggio che il suo codice materno è errato, portatore di vizi e pratiche scorrette è drammatico.

Non uso mezzi termini, perché è proprio quello che accade. Un dramma. Una scissione schizofrenica di quelli che sono gli istinti biologici materni e la richiesta sociale opposta. Un scissione vissuta dalla madre come senso di colpa, fallimento, impossibilità di ottenere un positivo riconoscimento del suo neo-ruolo materno.

E in questa fragilità, lacerata tra il suo materno e il suo paterno, sente di non sentirsi adeguata da nessuna parte.




*Il disagio nel bambino *


In una situazione simile, quando una mamma attiva un codice paterno col neonato bisognoso di cure fisiche, prossimali e di contatto continuo, il piccolo viene deprivato di questa possibilità. Cresce lontano da un corpo fisico, perso in un mondo sconosciuto e si appresta a entrare nel mondo senza un bagaglio di sicurezze e di autostima adeguato.

Se invece, in una famiglia con un ragazzino, si vive costantemente una modalità educativa materna è probabile che il piccolo si senta perso in un mare di scelte e possibilità che non è ancora capace di comprendere e gestire, e questo lo manderà in crisi.




*Il disagio del padre*


Al padre, infatti, spesso si chiede di attivare ciò che a livello ormonale e istintivo possiede in modo limitato. Gli si chiede cioè di prodigarsi nella sua presenza fisica, nel dispensare cure prossimali, accudimento nutrizionale, contenimento fisico e gioco che, di fatto, nei primi anni di vita non gli sono congeniali.

Il giovane padre, affettuoso e desideroso di stringere una relazione con il figlio neonato, fa di tutto ed è bravissimo nel compiere gesti materni ma poi si dimentica di avere dentro di sé un codice paterno. O meglio, lo sente dentro ma lo tiene sopito. Lo sente in contraddizione con lo spirito di cura che sta attivando e rischia così di dimenticarlo.




*Una famiglia confusa e infelice*


La mamma, che è stata criticata per l’attivazione del suo codice materno, continua a perseguire il codice paterno andando contro il suo stesso istinto e perdendo quella possibilità di quell’amore incondizionato del figlio nei confronti della madre che la ripagherebbe delle tante fatiche fisiche ed emotive che la attraversano a ogni maternità.


Le mancano da morire ma non può tornare indietro. Non può lasciarsi andare a questo affetto senza regole, perché lei stessa si è incarnata nella detentrice delle regole di casa e non può più esimersi da questo ruolo.

Il padre è ormai abituato alla cura prossimale, a quella fisicità del gioco, a quella presenza amorevole e accondiscendente, e agli occhi del figlio non riesce più ad avere quella autorevolezza che gli dovrebbe appartenere.

Sente di voler dare al figlio una spinta verso la vita, sente che deve prepararlo a ciò che lo aspetta nel mondo, alla relazione con gli altri pari, alle sfide della vita ma non sa più come fare.

Sia nella madre che nel padre di oggi si ritrova quindi un grande disagio interiore.
Una lotta dicotomica tra l’istinto di essere una cosa e il desiderio di seguire i modelli opposti, imposti dalla società.

Un padre che non fa il bagnetto al proprio neonato è considerato un padre assente, una madre che lascia il lavoro per accudire il figlio é considerata una perdente.




*I codici educativi non sono una questione di genere


Cosa fare dunque?*
Tutti noi vogliamo fare il meglio per il bene dei nostri figli, leggiamo tutti i libri che troviamo e il nostro istinto deve necessariamente fare i conti con chi ci circonda e che di fatto ci dà, o meno, la cartina tornasole di ciò che stiamo facendo.


Testo completo qui https://www.silviacolombinipedagogista.it/codici-educativi-stile-materno-e-paterno-a-confronto/


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

Ho riportato una sintesi dei ruoli materno e paterno perché vedo dilagare la confusione di cui parla l’articolo.
Forse se si parlasse di funzioni genitoriali ci sarebbe minore confusione e minori frustrazioni.
Quello che io vedo è la presenza di donne stremate che si ritrovano a svolgere tutte le funzioni, pure nei confronti dei partner che, meno flessibili, si sono visti spodestare da un ruolo paterno e poi vederselo richiedere, ma essendo trattati da bambini che devono ricalcare il proprio comportamento su quello della partner.
Lo avete osservato anche voi?


----------



## Lostris (23 Maggio 2021)

In effetti so passare in cinque secondi netti da mamma accogliente alla modalità sergente maggiore Hartman. 

Immagino che normalmente uno incarni un codice (paterno o materno) prevalente, ma non credo totale.

Comunque non ho mai trattato il mio compagno da bambino, anche se tante volte non penso che sia corretto il suo comportamento con i figli.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> In effetti so passare in cinque secondi netti da mamma accogliente alla modalità sergente maggiore Hartman.
> 
> Immagino che normalmente uno incarni un codice (paterno o materno) prevalente, ma non credo totale.
> 
> Comunque non ho mai trattato il mio compagno da bambino, anche se tante volte non penso che sia corretto il suo comportamento con i figli.


Tendiamo a confondere i ruoli e a diventare “amici” dei figli. 
Il codice materno non è indulgenza e complicità, ma accoglienza e contenimento.
Il codice paterno non comporta urli, ma fermezza.
Quella fermezza da padre che cercavamo da bambini, una interpretazione del mondo ordinata e sicura. Quella interpretazione che si trova in molte religioni.
“Non giurare neppure per la tua testa, perché non hai il potere di rendere bianco o nero un solo capello. Sia invece il vostro parlare sì, sì; no, no; il di più viene dal maligno. *(Mt 5, 17-37)“  https://it.aleteia.org/2014/02/16/s...lare-si-si-no-no-il-di-piu-viene-dal-maligno/*


----------



## spleen (23 Maggio 2021)

Che dire.
Abbiamo passato decenni a destrutturale i ruoli, in modo da fluidificare e rendere meno rigida la società, per scoprire che stiamo allevando quando va bene dei disadattati e quando va male dei tiranni.
Grazie al cazzo.

Scusate il francesismo.

Ma mica il mio è un anelito al bel tempo che fu, un inno al si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, è solo la constatazione che per trasformare ci vuole un progetto, e se il progetto è l'assenza di progetti questi sono gli effetti.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Che dire.
> Abbiamo passato decenni a destrutturale i ruoli, in modo da fluidificare e rendere meno rigida la società, per scoprire che stiamo allevando quando va bene dei disadattati e quando va male dei tiranni.
> Grazie al cazzo.
> 
> ...


In assenza di una società prescrittiva, gli individui e le coppie navigano a vista.
Solo non c’è consapevolezza.


----------



## perplesso (23 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> In effetti so passare in cinque secondi netti da mamma accogliente alla modalità sergente maggiore Hartman.
> 
> Immagino che normalmente uno incarni un codice (paterno o materno) prevalente, ma non credo totale.
> 
> Comunque non ho mai trattato il mio compagno da bambino, anche se tante volte non penso che sia corretto il suo comportamento con i figli.


bestemmiatrice


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2021)

Aggiungo una riflessione.
Istintivamente i (buoni) genitori sentono il bisogno di un equilibrio tra i codici e se uno dei due esagera l’altro compensa.
Ma può succede che vedere una interpretazione del codice opposto al proprio “tradizionale“ eccessiva possa portare l’altro a esasperare l’altro codice.
Al di là di ciò che ha raccontato @bravagiulia75 , credo che ognuno possa ritrovare nella propria storia personale di figlio o di genitore momenti di contrasto per questa ragione.
In linea generale si aspira tutti a una interpretazione armoniosa ed equilibrata, ma non sempre accade, prima di tutto perché i figli non sono nostre emanazioni e seguono la loro vita e poi perché si presentano momenti che razionalmente si vorrebbero affrontare in un modo, ma poi visceralmente li viviamo diversamente.


----------

